# Underworld: Evolution



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I hear it all now, because I heard it all before: *Underworld* sucked or didn't live up to expectations and sequels are rarely ever as good or better. I happened to have liked the first movie, and the second looks just as promising. Many of the same characters are returning, including Lucian (My favorite character from the film, but I don't see how they'll have him return unless it's in flashbacks.) and this puppy hits in January. Too bad it isn't sooner. Here goes the trailer for *Underworld: Evolution* and it looks pretty slick: http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/underworldevolution.html;_ylt=AnGiWVU7Xffe4ZWM6fydZthfVXcA


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

I loved the first movie! I saw the trailer yesterday and I can't wait. 

I think they are doing a lot of flashback scenes....that is how the characters that died in the first movie are returning for the second. 

ooo I can't wait!


----------

